# Murray Springers



## the tinker (Dec 13, 2016)

Took the old Murray outta it's attic resting place.


 Finally got it up on wheels today.Installed a rocket ray light and new reflector in the rear fender housing.  Also added a horn unit in the tank.


Really like these style springers. Like the old Monark's those two vertical springs made a kid feel like he was James Dean riding a motorcycle.

I like every thing about this bike, especially the sculpted rack. I think these Murray racks are really under appreciated and I think that the price on these will go the way most of the older tanks have,$ sky-high $.


 
This springer was also used for the X53 Westernflyer.



Murray had a similar springer on the Sear's J.C. Higgins.   

 

 


Shown for comparison are the three styles together. The center springer is the early model used [correct me if I am wrong here] from 48-51. 



This springer survived into the mid 1960's on the middleweights, having undergone various changes through the years.
Notice the early springer on the 1949 Mercury has the extra front short  truss rods.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 13, 2016)

i reelly like thees murrays to ,thats a reel nice one you got there tinker dave , every time i think i have seen all your bikes a nother one pops up!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Scribble (Dec 31, 2016)

What could you tell me about this I'm working out a deal right now but the only thing I know about it, is it's a Color Flow/ Jet Flow.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 31, 2016)

Well .You asked  Scribble so here goes..   . That is an expensive bike to restore because everything  there is. junk..
Save your money and next year go to some swaps and buy one for 600$.  Don't pay attention to the prices asked for these bikes on the CABE.  especially don;t pay attention to Ebay. . It's the selling price that counts. and folks generally think that what they are selling commands a high price. Value of that bike? $60 and thats being nice to the seller...... real nice.. Its a jet flow


----------



## ratcycle (Dec 31, 2016)

I noticed aome


the tinker said:


> Took the old Murray outta it's attic resting place.View attachment 396183 Finally got it up on wheels today.Installed a rocket ray light and new reflector in the rear fender housing.  Also added a horn unit in the tank.View attachment 396186
> Really like these style springers. Like the old Monark's those two vertical springs made a kid feel like he was James Dean riding a motorcycle.
> 
> I like every thing about this bike, especially the sculpted rack. I think these Murray racks are really under appreciated and I think that the price on these will go the way most of the older tanks have,$ sky-high $.
> ...



I noticed  in your comparison photo that the rake between the beehives seems to be different.


----------



## higgens (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks like a header bike to me but looks like someone cut where the seat post clamp goes


----------



## Scribble (Jan 2, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Well .You asked  Scribble so here goes..   . That is an expensive bike to restore because everything  there is. junk..
> Save your money and next year go to some swaps and buy one for 600$.  Don't pay attention to the prices asked for these bikes on the CABE.  especially don;t pay attention to Ebay. . It's the selling price that counts. and folks generally think that what they are selling commands a high price. Value of that bike? $60 and thats being nice to the seller...... real nice.. Its a jet flow




Yep That's what I was thinking you would say, good this is that he only wants $25 for it. the real kicker is that it's most likely going to be $140 to get to my door step.


----------

